# My First Rub



## bbqchamp (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Family, i finally made my first rub. I was bored in the kitchen the other day an had more spices then i needed so i thought i would give it a swing.

Here it is

2 tsp garlic powder

2 tsp celery salt

2 tsp paprika

1 tsp salt

1 tsp onion powder

2 tsp chili powder

1 tsp seasoned salt

1/2 tsp cumin 

1tsp all spice

1/2 tsp curry powder

1/2 tsp oregano

1/2 tsp ground ginger

1 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp accent

1/2 tsp cayenne peeper

1 1/2 cup brown sugar.

This makes enough to coat about 2 slabs of spare ribs.

ENJOY


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you try it? How was it? I certainly like the ingredient list. It looks like you put just about everything in the cupboard in there!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like a good List. Let use no how it turns out.. Just might have to try it


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 7, 2011)

You've got a lot of good flavors going on in that rub. Good thinking on making a small batch for testing, I wasted a lot of spices in my first round by using too much at a time. It's all good my friend.


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

Be careful with cinnamon. I have been reducing mine as I go. It comes through very well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 7, 2011)

Now you do have some good flavors there but I would like to know what the smoker is gonna do to it too??? Please post your findings.


----------



## les3176 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds good...Only question i have is why 3 kinds of salt...celery salt,regular salt,seasoned salt...let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## bbqchamp (Mar 9, 2011)

The rub turned out to be very yummie. It gave my ribs and chicken a nice reddish tint after spraying with apple juice. Alot of my family complamented me on my bbq sauce until i told them there was no sauce on them just rub. Now i need to make a bbq sauce off my own.


----------



## alelover (Mar 9, 2011)

What about the pix?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

OK I guess I gotta be the one again!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya know I was gonna Al. But I was in a hurry. I knew somebody would step up.


----------



## heidir (Jun 1, 2011)

Dumb question, you'd think I'd know this, but...

Is there a difference between granulated garlic/onion and garlic/onion powder?


----------



## flash (Jun 1, 2011)

HeidiR said:


> Dumb question, you'd think I'd know this, but...
> 
> Is there a difference between granulated garlic/onion and garlic/onion powder?


I would think, just the consistency.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 8, 2011)

Flash said:


> I would think, just the consistency.


Granulated garlic and onion have more flavor than powdered IMHO. I only use granulated in rubs and sauces.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 8, 2011)

HeidiR said:


> Dumb question, you'd think I'd know this, but...
> 
> Is there a difference between granulated garlic/onion and garlic/onion powder?







Flash said:


> I would think, just the consistency.


Granulated garlic and onion have more flavor than powdered IMHO. I only use granulated in rubs and sauces.


----------



## heidir (Jun 11, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> Granulated garlic and onion have more flavor than powdered IMHO. I only use granulated in rubs and sauces.


I checked at our local markets, and all I find are the powdered onion and garlic - though they do carry dehydrated onion. Do you order your online or...? I'm about to try my first turkey smoke... and would like to use some onion flavor in the rub for it...


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 2, 2011)

HeidiR said:


> I checked at our local markets, and all I find are the powdered onion and garlic - though they do carry dehydrated onion. Do you order your online or...? I'm about to try my first turkey smoke... and would like to use some onion flavor in the rub for it...


Sorry it has taken so long for me to get back, I hope you found the granulated onion in time. I buy Frontier brand at a local "boutique" grocery, very good quality IMHO. They also sell online-

http://www.frontiercoop.com/


----------

